# Tractor opinions From owners of JD790, NH TC30 & Kubota B7800



## GKP

Hello.  I am trying to get some opinions from owners\users of the JD 790, NH 30 & Kubota B7800 tractors.
 I am planning on purchasing a 4wd tractor with loader soon to do landscaping, construction and maintenance.  I have 2 acres with lots of dirt, gravel and flagstone to move. I am in North Eastern Utah.
  Locally we have a New Holland dealer (wants $17,900 for a TC30), John Deere @ 35 miles (wants $15,900 for a 790) and 3 Kubota dealers all about 120 miles away (wanting $16,200 for a B7800).. The only small used tractors I have found within 150 miles are a Kubota L2650DT with loader @ 2000 hours for $8,500 and a Kubota  B7100DT with loader @ 2500 hours for $5,500.
 Any suggestion or opinions on the tractors? Thanks.

Gavin


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Tractor opinions from owners of JD790, NH TC30 & Kubota*

Gavin,
Interesting thing happened to me just before lunch today.  I happen to partially own a Kubota B2910 and fully own a NH TC24D.  The neighbor who I split ownership on the B2910 Tractor/loader/backhoe sold his share of the tractor/loader to a mutual friend of ours who also lives on the same road.  So now my neighbor is shopping for another tractor and asked me for some help.  He owns roughly 4.5 acres, mostly wooded.  His wife wants him to buy something else with a FEL to suppliment their garden tractor.   He is looking for something in the 24 to 30 hp range, but wonders if 30hp is too large for 4.5 acres.

He is considering a NH TC30, NH TC24, Kubota B7610, B7800 and B2630.  One concern we both have is the backhoe, that he did not sell.  It must fit on the new tractor.  I'm pretty sure it would work with my TC24 except I have a mid-mount mower deck so that rules out using it on my tractor.  So he is considering the TC24 and TC30.

To help you a little with the pricing, my local dealership has a 2006 TC30, with loader, with R4 tires, with hydrostatic transmission on his lot.  It has 40 hours on the meter and is listed at $16,950.  He also has a 2004 New Holland TC24DA with 20 hours, FEL, R4 tires, Hydrostatic transmission for $13,500.  Both are "new" unsold tractors but both we sent out as loaner tractors a couple times.  Both prices are somewhat negotiable.

My take on the JD790 is that the operators platform is very cramped, I also feel like I sit higher up in the 790.  One other thing I don't like about it is that it doesn't have the hydrostatic transmission option.  I've owned both, I'm not giving up a HST on my property, but that is just my choice.

The TC24 and TC30 both are somewhat cramped operators platforms too.  I actually prefer the TC24 over the TC30, the ergonomic design is better.  The TC30 is basically an old Ford style design that has not been very much improved.

The B2910 is now a discontinued model, it has been replaced with the very deluxe B3030.  The basic version of the B2910 is called the B7800 and that tractor is still available.  Mechanically it is very similar to the B2910, uses the same engine and loader.  The B7800 is available with or without HST and other features like a Mid-PTO.  Compared to the JD790 or NH TC30, it has a very nice operators platform.

Kubota also has a similar size tractor, the L2800.  It is a very basic machine, probably my least favorite of all the small tractors, especially when equipped with a gear transmission.

For 2 acres, I think you are looking for too large of a tractor.  That is obviously just my opinion.  The loader on the TC24 is almost equal in capacity to the loader on the larger B7800/B2910.  The phyical size of the Kubota is about 15" longer, 10" wider and 10" taller (it won't fit in a standard garage with the ROPS up.)

Below are photos that may be of some help to you?  
*Photo 1* is a 4plex view of a NH TC24D + Kubota B2910 giving you an idea of the forward visibility
*Photo 2* is the operators platform of a Kubota B7800
*Photo 3 + Photo 4* are size comparisions between the TC24 and the B2910

________________________________________________________________________________________________
_Last edit by:  B_Skurka  3/27/07 at 3:41pm_


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I'd probably go with the JD since the price difference is enough to buy some implements with and the differences between the tractors isn't huge.  I looked at all those models when I was shopping but went with Mahindra, I just like the Mahindra better aesthetically and the dealer was nicer too.  I think the other brands are all good.  

I think the 7800 and 790 are a little light so if you want weight (for stability) then that might be an issue.  The advice I had when shopping was that more weight was better when dangling big attachments off the end but I think that may be open to debate.

I think the New Holland tractors are nice but the dealers in my area sucked so I didn't really give them a serious look over.

You won't go wrong with any of these three models.  They are all nice.  I'd suggest driving each of them and checking out the dealers and seeing if they will provide the level of support you need.

PB


----------



## messickfarmequ

I am going to agree with Bob. My pick for 2 Acres would be a New Holland TC21 or TC26. These have more precise 3pt control which will make your grading work much easier. Kubota's B7510/B7610 will be more cost effective, but lack the position control feature.


Feel free to visit my website:  http://www.compacttractorreview.com/  for Tractor Forums, Reviews and Tractor Data


----------



## Melensdad

Neil, just curious, but how will the B2630 compare in price to a TC26DA?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I guess I missed the 2 acre criteria.  Yes, these are a little big for 2 acres.  Probably the 7800 would be the best of the three for 2 acres.

I would take Neil's recommendation to heart.  A little tractor can go a long way.  The small TC's and the BX's are small but they get the job done.


----------



## GKP

Thanks for the extensive input Bob!
 I will not be doing any gardening (I hope). But lots of rock work. The shop I just built has 2 8' doors and a 10' high door, so access to it should not be a problem.
  Will the TC24 lift as much weight as the others?
 My property is pretty open-I can drive a full size pickup everywhere I will want to take the tractor.


----------



## Melensdad

The TC24 was replaced by the TC26, same tractor slightly differently tuned engine.  You may have a hard time finding a TC24, but a TC26 should be easy to find.  The TC24, if you can find one, will be a relative bargain.

John Deere 790 shows a 3pt lift capacity of 815# @ 24" aft of the ball eyes  Link to: 790 spec page
I don't have the specs for the new 300 series loaders

New Holland TC24 - 24hp small frame
TC24 shows a 3pt lift capacity of 1265# @ 24" aft of the ball eyes
TC24 shows a FEL lift capacity of 1090# at the pivot pins, and at 750# at 500mm forward of the pivot point at full lift height.

New Holland TC30 - 30hp economy mid-frame
TC30 shows a 3pt lift capacity of 1635# @ 24" aft of the ball eyes
TC30 shows a FEL lift capacity of 875# at pivot pins, at maximum height.  I don't have specs for bucket center capacity, but it will be lower.

KUBOTA:  The B7800 
B7800 shows a 3pt lift capacity of 1300# @ 24" aft of the ball eyes
B7800 shows a FEL lift capacity of 1060# at the pivot pins, and 760# at the bucket center at full lift height. 

B7610 (24hp economy small frame)
B7610 shows a 3pt lift capacity of 1058# @ 24" aft of the ball eyes
B7610 shows a FEL lift capacity of 925# at the pivot pins, and 670# at the bucket center at full lift height

B2630 26hp deluxe + B3030 30hp deluxe (both built on the same frame, use same loader)
B2630 + B3030 show a lift capacity of 1676# at 24" aft of the ball eyes
B3030 shows a FEL lift capacity of 882# at the pivot point and 783# at the bucket center at full lift height.


----------



## Doc

Hey Gavin,
You've gotten a lot of good info so far.  And I agree with others that a 24hp - 28hp tractor would be a good fit for you.  Since space is not a problem you might consider the 30hp offerings from Kubota.  They are bigger and heavier.  I started shopping for a Kubota B2410.  Then I was drooling over the B2910, but now I have a Grand L 3010 in my pole building.  I'm really glad I went bigger for the heavier implements that the tractor can handle.  

I have HST on mine, and like Bob, I would not have it any other way.  I think HST is worth the extra bucks especially if you look at it over the whole life of the tractor.  I do not know much about the JD 790.  I looked at a used one, but decided to buy new.  I found that used tractors in good shape were like gold.  Similar to the prices you posted for the used compact tractors around you.  You can understand why most end up buying new.  Once folks get a hold of a good one, they don't let go.
Like PB said, sit in all the seats you can.  Drive them around and get the feel for each.  It will make your choice much easier.  There is always one that just fits better than the rest.  But, if all is equal, buy from the dealer with a good service department.  A good dealer can make the tractor buying process even more fun.
Good hunting!


----------

